# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  आहा मीठी- मीठी  मिठाइयाँ

## .jaguar.

*मिठाइयाँ**मिठाई किसी भी पार्टी, पूजा पाठ, शादी के अवसरों या समारोह की जान होती है. कोई भी उत्सव बिना मिठाई के तो पूरा हो ही नही सकता. मिठाई तकरीबन संपूर्ण भारत में भगवान के भोग के बाद ही परोसी जाती है. भारतीय खाने की तरह भारतीय मिठाइयों में भी बहुत विविधता है, जहाँ पूर्वी भारत में छेना आधारित मीठा अधिक प्रचलित है, वहीं अधिकांश उत्तर भारत में खोया आधारित मिठाइयाँ - लड्डू, हलवा, खीर, बरफी आदि बहुत लोकप्रिय हैं. .गर्मियों के मौसम में नाना प्रकार की कुल्फी भी बहुत बनाई जाती हैं.*

----------


## .jaguar.

*शाही फिरनी*

फिरनी को मोटे पिसे चावल को दूध में पकाकर बनाया जाता है. फिरनी काफ़ी कुछ खीर के जैसे ही होती है लेकिन यह बहुत ही कम समय में बन जाती है. फिरनी में बादाम और पिस्ता के साथ ही साथ केसर की खुश्बू और इलायची का स्वाद भी होता है. तो चलिए इस बार ईद के इस पाक अवसर पर बनाते हैं यह शाही फिरनी......

----------


## .jaguar.

बनाने की विधि


चावलों को साफ करके आधा कप पानी में 20 मिनट के लिए भिगोइए. भीगने के बाद चावल का पानी निकालकर कुछ देर के लिए छलनी पर छोड़ दीजिए . अब चावल को दरदरा पीस लीजिए. मैने चावल को बिना पानी डाले पीसा है .
बादाम और पिस्ता का छिलका हटाकर इन्हे महीन-महीन काट लीजिए.
हरी इलायची का बाहरी छिलका निकालें और दानों को दरदरा कूट लें.
एक बड़े चम्मच गुनगुने दूध में केसर को भिगोइए.

----------


## .jaguar.

एक भारी तली के बर्तन दूध उबालिए. पहला उबाल आने पर आँच को धीमा कर दीजिए और इसमें पिसे चावल डालिए. चावल को दूध में पकने दीजिए. इस मिश्रण को बराबर चलाते रहें जिससे यह तली में लगे नही. चावल को पूरी तरह से गल जाने तक पकाएँ. इस प्रक्रिया में लगभग 8-10 मिनट का समय लगता है.
अब आधे कटे बादाम और पिस्ता और शक्कर को दूध में मिलाकर अच्छे से एक और मिनट के लिए पकाएँ. आँच को बंद कर दें .

----------


## .jaguar.

कुटी हुई इलायची और केसर का दूध मिलाइए और फिरनी को ठंडा होने दीजिए. ठंडा होने के बाद फिरनी को एक घंटे के लिए फ्रिज में रखें.

----------


## .jaguar.

स्वादिष्ट शाही फिरनी तैयार है परोसने के लिए. बाकी बचे पिस्ता और बादाम से सजाकर परोसें इस उम्दा फिरनी को.

----------


## .jaguar.

*गुलाब जामुन*


गुलाब जामुन एक बेहद पसंद करी जाने वाली पारंपरिक मिठाई है. पारंपरिक गुलाब जामुन खोए/ मावा से बनाए जाते हैं वैसे आजकल ब्रेड के गुलाब जामुन से लेकर आलू, पनीर, इत्यादि के गुलाब जामुन भी प्रचलन में हैं. चलिए हम पहले खोए से पारंपरिक गुलाब जामुन बनाएँ

----------


## .jaguar.

बनाने की विधि


नीचे लगी फोटो में गुलाब जामुन बनाने की सामग्री को दिखाया गया है-

----------


## .jaguar.

सबसे पहले खोए/ मावे को कद्दूकस कर लें. एक बर्तन में कद्दूकस करा खोया, मैदा, बेकिंग सोडा, और इलायची का पाउडर लें. सभी सामग्री को आपस में अच्छे से मिलाएँ. अब थोड़ा- थोड़ा गुनगुना दूध डालते हुए मुलायम आटा गूँथ लें..

----------


## .jaguar.

आटे को खूब अच्छे से मलें जिससे कि यह एकदम चिकना हो जाए.
अब इस आटे को 14 हिस्सों में बाट लें. हाथ में ज़रा सी चिकनाई लगाकर लोई को चिकना करें. अब इसे एक कपड़े से ढककर रखें.
अब एक लोई को लीजिए, इसको हाथ से दबाकर चपटा करें और इसके बीच में मिश्री/ इलायचीदाना, केसर का धागा, और चिरौंजी/ काजू के छोटे टुकड़े रखें.

----------


## .jaguar.

अब आहिस्ता से लोई को बंद कर दें. हथेली में धीरे से घूमकर गोले को एकदम चिकना कर लें. अगर इसमें दरार होगीं तो गुलाब जामुन तलने में फट सकता है.
इसी प्रकार सभी लोइयाँ तैयार कर लें. ध्यान रखिए की लोइयों को हमेशा कपड़े से ढक कर रखें जिससे वह सूखने ना पाएँ.
अब एक कड़ाही में धीमी आँच पर घी गरम करें. मैने ख़ासतौर पर कुछ पाठकों की फरमाइश पर घी का तापमान जाँचा था जो कि करीब 160°F/ 70°C था. अब इसमें कुछ गोले डालें और आहिस्ता से कलछी से इसमें सभी तरफ से घी डालते रहें. ऐसा करने से गुलाब जामुन सभी तरफ से एक सा रंग लेते हैं. गुलाब जामुन को घी में हौले-हौले हिलाते रहें.

----------


## .jaguar.

गुलाब जामुन के सुनहरा-लाल होने तक तलें. इस प्रक्रिया में लगभग 10-12 मिनट का समय लगता है. तले गुलाब जामुन को किचन पेपर पर निकालें.

----------


## .jaguar.

अब आप एक फैले मुँह के बर्तन में डेढ़ कप शक्कर को डेढ़ कप पानी मे उबालिए. शक्कर के पिघलने के बाद और एक उबाल आ जाने के बाद आँच को धीमा कर दें और चाशनी को 5 मिनट के लिए पकने दें. इस मिठाई के लिए हमें ज़्यादा गाढ़ी चाशनी नही चाहिए. अब आप चाशनी में कुटी इलायची, गुलाब जल और केसर के धागे डालें.
जब गुलाब जामुन गुनगुने गरम हैं तो इन्हे गरम चाशनी में डालें और अच्छी तरह से सभी तरफ़ से चाशनी में डुबो कर रखें. गुलाब जामुन को कम से कम 20 मिनट गरम चाशनी में भीगने दें जिससे की यह अंदर तक चाशनी पी लें और मुलायम हो जाएँ. अगर चाशनी ठंडी हो जाए तो इसे मध्यम आँच पर गरम करें.

----------


## .jaguar.

सबके मनपसंद गुलाब जामुन अब तैयार हैं. सर्दी के मौसम में गरम गरम गुलाब जामुन बेहद लज़ीज़ लगते हैं. और गर्मी के मौसम में गरम गुलाब जामुन को ठंडी-ठंडी वेनिला आइस्क्रीम के साथ परोसिए, खाने वाले उंगली चाटते रह जाएँगे.


*कुछ नुस्खे/ सुझाव*


यह जो चाशनी आप देख रहें हैं यह कुछ ज़्यादा लाल है क्योंकि मैने ब्राउन शुगर का इस्तेमाल किया है.


गुलाब जामुन के बीच में कुछ भर देने से गुलाब जामुन अंदर से एकदम मुलायम रहते हैं.
गुलाब जामुन को धीमी आँच पर तलना चाहिए. गुलाब जामुन तलते समय घी में पूरी तरह से डूबे रहने चाहिएं. अगर कड़ाही में घी कम है तो आप कलछी से गुलाब जामुन पर घी डालते रहिए और गुलाब जामुन को हौले-हौले हिलाते रहिए.

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

:मुँह मेँ पानी आने वाली इस्माइली:

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

मित्र मैँने कई बार मार्केट से गिट्स का पैकेट लेकर रसगुल्ले/गुलाब जामुन बनाने का प्रयास किया लेकिन अधिकतर गुलाब जामुन फूलते नहीँ है और छोटे रह जाते हैँ चासनी अँदर तक नहीँ जा पाती इस समस्या का समाधान बताइये जी?

----------


## .jaguar.

मीठा दही फलों के साथ


दही कैल्शियम और प्रोटीन का बहुत अच्छा स्रोत है. गर्मी के मौसम में दही ताज़गी और ठंडक देता है. फलों के साथ इस मीठे दही के व्यंजन में हमने शक्कर के स्थान पर शहद का प्रयोग किया है जो इसे और ज़्यादा स्वाद देता है. आजकल बाजार में स्ट्रॉबेरी और आम आसानी से मिल रहे हैं तो मैने इन दो फलों के साथ इस मीठे दहो को बनाया है. मेवे में मैने अखरोट और किशमिश का प्रयोग किया है लेकिन आप अपने परिवार के स्वाद के हिसाब से फलों और मेवा का चयन कर सकते हैं....तो आप भी बनाइए यह हल्का फुल्का, स्वादिष्ट मीठा दही फलों के साथ.....

----------


## .jaguar.

सामग्री 
( 2 लोगों के लिए )
2 कप ठंडा दही
1 कप आम, टुकड़ों में कटा हुआ
1 कप स्ट्राबेरी, टुकड़ों में कटी हुई
3 बड़ा चम्मच शहद
2 बड़े चम्मच कटे अखरोट
1 बड़ा चम्मच किशमिश

----------


## .jaguar.

बनाने की विधि :


एक काँच के कप/ या फिर फ़ैन्सी ग्लास में तकरीबन आधा कप दही डालें.
दही के ऊपर कटे आम और स्ट्रॉबेरी के टुकड़े सजाएँ.
अब इसके ऊपर 2 छोटे चम्मच शहद की बराबर से फ़ैलाएँ. अब थोड़े से कटे अखरोट और कुछ किशमिश डालें.

----------


## .jaguar.

अब एक और बार दही की परत फिर आम और स्ट्रॉबेरी और उसके ऊपर शहद और फिर मेवे डालें. अगर आप पतले और लंबे जलास में यह फलों का दही बना रहे हैं तो आप एक और परत सभी चीज़ों की लगा सकते हैं.
इसी प्रकार से दूसरा ग्लास भी तैयार करें या फिर ज़रूरत के हिसाब से और भी बना सकते हैं.
स्वादिष्ट, और सेहत से भरपूर फलों का दही अब तैयार है परोसने के लिए.

----------


## .jaguar.

*कुछ नुस्खे / सुझाव
*
आप इस स्वादिष्ट फलों के दही में आपने स्वाद के अनुसार कुछ और फल और मेवे भी डाल सकते हैं.
इस वयंजन को पारदर्शी काँच के बर्तन में बनाना चाहिए जिससे यह बाहर से ही सबको आकर्षित करता है. आप चाहें तो इस दही के मीठे को एक बड़े गहरे काँच के बोल में बना सकते हैं और बाद में इसे काटकर ज़रूरत के हिसाब से प्लेटों में सर्व कर सकते हैं. या फिर आप इन्हे अलग से छोटे छोटे सर्विंग बोल में भी तैयार कर सकते हैं.

----------


## ingole

बहुत बढ़िया जी , गुलाबजामुन काफी स्वादिष्ट हैं और मुझे काफी पसंद हैं..

----------


## loolugupta

bhai mujhe bhi to khilaao gulab jamun mujhe bhi priy hain

----------


## rksupoo

lajabab........

----------

